# What's your most treasured bit-o-hardware?



## themacko (Nov 14, 2002)

It can be anything but your Mac itself.  It can be a digital camera, printer, mouse, ANYTHING that connects to or works with your Mac.

My personal favorite is my Canon S100 digital camera.  It's a couple years old and is definately worn, but ban it can take some fantastic pictures and is small enough to be carried anywhere!  I love comming home from a weekend excursion and the first thing I do, before I even unpack or (sometimes) even shower, is plug my camera in and download the images into iPhoto.


----------



## edX (Nov 14, 2002)

my wacom graphire2 - i often wonder what i did without it. 

i also like my cheap little digital camera a lot, but it doesn't get used everyday like the graphire tablet.


----------



## Jason (Nov 14, 2002)

either my nikon coolpix 5000 or epson 1280 printer

hmm

or my new ibook, since my g4 is "my mac"


----------



## cq107 (Nov 15, 2002)

MY Windows XP gaming rig... lol
it connects to my mac... FTP, and SMB....

I think my S200 is the coolest... Great little camera...


----------



## Inline_guy (Nov 15, 2002)

My iPod.


Matthew


----------



## scruffy (Nov 15, 2002)

my kinesis contoured ergonomic keyboard.  I put a picture up, cause it's a weird looking critter.


----------



## alexrd (Nov 15, 2002)

Without a question, my AudioTron. This thing has totally changed my music listening habbits. All 800+ of my CDs are now instantly accessable, either song by song, or via what I like to call "super-mega-random." Sleek, stylish, convenient, and sounds friggin great on my stereo rig.

-alex.


----------



## Decado (Nov 15, 2002)

It has to be my pioneer stereo amplifier SA-6300 with the pioneer stereo cassette tape deck and pioneer stereo tuner. brushed steel, i think they are from either the seventies or early eighties. have them connected to my eMac, and stupid people who have not seen an iMac or eMac before think that they are the computer . to the pioneer-kit i have six 50w speakers (my apartment is only 35m2 so it's pretty much)


----------



## kendall (Nov 16, 2002)

I like my Netgear router and wireless access point.  AirPort eat your heart out! 

$200 less and it does twice as much.


----------



## gringo (Nov 16, 2002)

Without any question, the iPod is IT !

It being useful for enjoyment and file transfer for work !

never spend a day without one !


----------



## MacLuv (Nov 16, 2002)




----------



## Hypernate (Nov 17, 2002)

Well,. it's not really mine... it's on the iMac at school in the photography studio, but it's the Nickon CoolScan film scanner, and teh Epson 1290 printer.


----------



## stationer (Nov 17, 2002)

My plain, old-fashioned 100Mb ZIP drive. It allows me to backup data, transfer data between my iBook and my iMac, take files with me wherever I go.  I have an older IXLA digital camera for which I can find no driver for OS X; so I download the pictures to my iBook (which still runs 9.2) and transfer them to iPhoto on my iMac using a ZIP disk. The ZIP drive is a work horse for my everyday needs, and I don't have to think about it.  It is just there and I use it.


----------



## karavite (Nov 18, 2002)

With all my $$$ junk, I have to say my logitech 2 button cordless mouse is what I appreciate the most every time I use my Mac.


----------



## adambyte (Nov 18, 2002)

Although it's my iPod, I also have to mention the piece of hardware I take for granted: My cheap-o $16 IBM Optical Scroll mouse. 2 buttons and a wheel. Macs may come with one button for simplicity, but once you become a power user, you need more power at your fingertips... literally.


----------



## paracord (Nov 18, 2002)

My AKG k240m headphones. After using them for awhile then trying to listen to my stereo with the speakers, speakers got thrown right out the window.


----------



## X Rocks (Nov 20, 2002)

its small but its the handiest thing I own.  One of my best friends got it for me for my b-day.   A 32MB flashdrive has made things around school 100 times easier.

I have a new g4 DP 867 and of course no floppy drive (which i've never regretted).  However, I did miss the versatility of a 1.4MB floppy disk for portability to computer labs to print.  However with this thumbdrive, things are going great.


I love it.  And now it is very easy for we to transfer essential files from school to home  or whereever I travel


----------



## Factor41 (Nov 22, 2002)

Like BuddaBob I have "my Mac" which is the G4 I do all my work and stuff on, but love my PDQ PowerBook - rescued from someone with NO idea what he was doing, it was battered and near death, but it's been revitalised, upgraded and customised with a rather fetching platinum paint job. I don't do any practical work on it, and don't really need it at all, but I love having it and occasionally take it with me to work, just to sit on my desk, looking pretty and occasionally downloading stuff. I use it at home for chatting and surfing while doing real work on the G4. An easy life for a G3/300 but in total its cost me under 250UKP so well worth it.


----------



## Hype.it (Nov 24, 2002)

Hmm... best bit of hardware has nothing to do with my setup. 

Well it used to be my iPod still has posing value tho but i've discovered something much lighter!

It's Sonys' Network Walkman NW-MS11 
with 128Mb Memory Stick (holds almost 4 hours of skip free music, each memory stick weight in around 5 grams) 

Every morning it's in my pocket attached to my doorkey as i go for a early bird stroll through the park. I love 'cause it's feather weight, has no moving parts and 30min charge gives me 10 hours of life.

Downside: No Mac support yet  
WHY NOT?!?


----------



## xaqintosh (Nov 24, 2002)

my iPod, its the greatest 

and maybe my JBL Creature, thats awesome too.


----------



## Sogni (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Ed Spruiell _
> *my wacom graphire2 - i often wonder what i did without it.
> 
> i also like my cheap little digital camera a lot, but it doesn't get used everyday like the graphire tablet. *



I now know what you mean Ed! 
And I must agree, my new Wacom Graphire2 Tablet and my Olympus D150 Digital Camera! 

Ok so not the greatest, but decent for my current needs. 
Getting the hang of tablet drawing - and the wireless, ball-less, battery-less mouse is great!

And my camera with Recharchable batteries and a PCMCIA Card Reader for my Printer for dirt cheap (store's fault and they discounted $30!) that activated the "no computer necessary to print" feature with Roll Paper support (now if Epson would only get off their sorry rears and finish the Printer drivers already! I have workarounds but this is nuts!)


----------



## satanicpoptart (Nov 24, 2002)

my speakers.. drooooooooooooooooooooool... i still cant get over them

http://www.logitech.com/products/large_view.cfm?contentid=5044&countryid=19&languageid=1&crid=2


----------



## Hype.it (Dec 1, 2002)

However... It maybe really old, have a low colour count, maybe that my calculator seems faster and that my iPod beats the storage ability many times over, it can dream about having a cdrom feature! but i love it to bits! It's my My Colour Classic II !  

Now shoved to the side, living amungs the boxes in the storage room. If i had to move... it'll be the first item i'd take tho.  I still have the original Box, Manuals, strange plastic thingy for the Floppys... oh.. and a boxy looking mouse!

Does anyone still own one? or is it just me??


----------



## Pawn Trader (Dec 2, 2002)

My main peripheral is a Kensington Turbo Mouse. Four buttons and billiard ball! Got one for my PC at work, got one for my girlfriend's Mac SE, got a spare here just in case.

My main speakers are a close second... KLH Model 24. Older than I am, the kind of thing you'd pass over at a yard sale... but they're so crystal clear you can read the sound engineer's mind!


----------



## xaqintosh (Dec 2, 2002)

oh, I have to add my cable modem. That is arguably my favorite piece of hardware (but who's gonna do the arguing? )


----------



## Izzy (Dec 2, 2002)

Even though I'm angered at the lack of OSX scanning and printing support, I gotta go with my Epson StylusScan 2500.  I don't know how i'll ever go back to a regular printer now that I've had this little gem.  Being able to make photocopies on the fly without messing with the computer has saved my butt many a times.  A multifunction printer/scanner is a must for me now.


----------



## dlloyd (Jan 4, 2003)

I really like my MIDI music set up. I have a keyboard, a little mixer, a MIDI control box, and two sound synthesizers. I haven't hooked it up to my iBook yet, it is still on the iMac.
But I think my favorite is my Airport card/base station.

Oh, and sorry for resurrecting this thread, I know it is old, but I wanted to add my opinion.


----------



## contoursvt (Jan 5, 2003)

By far, my seagate X15 36LP 18gig 15,000RPM SCSI drive attached to the dual channel Ultra160 adaptec controller


----------



## Hype.it (Mar 23, 2004)

Now... I love my new connection. 6Mbit/640Kb ADSL with P2P

In a Word, It Whoops Ass!


----------



## nixgeek (Mar 23, 2004)

My Quadra 650, my dually G4 at work, and my "Slackthlon" PC (Slackware 9.1, Athlon XP 2400+ w/ 512MB RAM....yes it has Windows, but what can I do....the wife likes Windows.   That and I can't get this wireless card to work under Linux....darned D-Link people! )


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 23, 2004)

My Sex Doll  
And after that one, it would be my tiBook I guess.


----------



## diablojota (Mar 23, 2004)

My iPod, hands down.
Next would be my Olympus C3030 digicam


----------



## Hype.it (Jun 7, 2004)

Erm... My new Cell Phone... it's kewl! Although it's nothing New... 

Sony P900


----------



## nixgeek (Jun 7, 2004)

My Quadra 650 (I wouldn't give that up for anything)
My Athlon XP 2400+ PC (I know it's not a Mac, but I built it myself and I'm quite proud of it )


----------



## wicky (Jun 10, 2004)

At work...
A 20" Apple TFT. It's not mine, but I spend all day looking at it, and appreciate every minute.

At home...
My speakers are brilliant: Bower & Wilkins DM602 S3's.

Check 'em out...
http://www.bwspeakers.com/index.cfm/fuseaction/products.models/Label/Model DM602 S3

At work & at home...
Wacom Intuos 2 A5 tablet (almost as important as the computer itself. If you ain't got one, get one!!).


----------



## Randman (Jun 10, 2004)

AirPort, cuz once you go wireless, you certainly don't want to go back.

Honorable mentions: iPod, my cell phone (Nokia 6600).


----------



## jobsen_ski (Jun 10, 2004)

my ipod mini and my apple pro speakers (with ifire adapter) and possibly my nokia 3200 camera/radio phone!


----------



## gollum84 (Jun 10, 2004)

My 10 gig iPod and my original NES that still works.  You gotta love Duck Hunt and Super Mario Bros. 3.


----------



## TommyWillB (Jun 13, 2004)

My Acatel ADSL Modem... My Mac would be nothing witout my fast interent connection. It makes much of what I do possible.


----------



## sirharper (Jun 14, 2004)

My secret proxy server (on Xserve) that prevents the boss from tracking my web activities at work.


----------



## Mat (Jun 14, 2004)

Well because I use my iBook for everything, I'd have to say my Macally 2 button+scroll wheel Micro Mouse.  If you're going somewhere the iBook goes under your arm, the mouse in your pocket.


----------



## michaelsanford (Jun 15, 2004)

Favourite thing that connects to my Mac...how about ME!

ok ok...my iPod was at the top of my list until I realised how crappy the 5 gig model is compared with the new ones. I'd have to say my digital camera, I use it all the time.


----------

